# TSF UI, who else is running it?



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

As I and a few others have posted a few questions concerning this launcher in the "post your homescreen" thread I figured I'd start a thread about it for questions and the like.

I for one am unable to download it in the market. When I search it in market (on liquid v.1.0, 320 or 240 LCD density) it doesn't even show up. When I link to it from the web it says incompatible. What roms are people running who have successfully downloaded it?

I downloaded it on my d2 and copied the apk over to my gnex but it still doesn't show in market so I can't update it.

Also I am unable to make folder boxes, only folders, so I can't snake the apps out as per the video/screen shots I've seen.

Comments/ideas?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Barf said:


> As I and a few others have posted a few questions concerning this launcher in the "post your homescreen" thread I figured I'd start a thread about it for questions and the like.
> 
> I for one am unable to download it in the market. When I search it in market (on liquid v.1.0, 320 or 240 LCD density) it doesn't even show up. When I link to it from the web it says incompatible. What roms are people running who have successfully downloaded it?
> 
> ...


It shows just fine for me on BAMF's ROM, both via the web and from the phone. I haven't paid the $16.80 for it, but it shows compatible. I had issues with Liquid showing that I didn't purchase certain apps (when I did, over a year ago), and other issues when trying to locate Market apps. That is not the case with BAMF's ROM currently for me.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. What gapps are you using? I just flashed aokp and its still now showing up. Also on the web it says its incompatible with my gnex.

EDIT: well it won't show up in market unless I go from web on aokp but it says compatible now. Must be something with liquid rom? Sucks cuz i was enjoying liquid. Oh well.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

It shows fine on AOKP, but I haven't paid the $16.80 for it either, so I can't try to download it.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

AOKP AXIOM no problems love the launcher at the rate they have been updating things it is actually worth the money.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm liking it so far besides it missing the folder box feature it was showing off so much, and that I can't choose the apps in the favorite/smileyface tab.

And I can't figure out how to twist the app icons sideways!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Barf said:


> Thanks for the reply. What gapps are you using? I just flashed aokp and its still now showing up. Also on the web it says its incompatible with my gnex.
> 
> EDIT: well it won't show up in market unless I go from web on aokp but it says compatible now. Must be something with liquid rom? Sucks cuz i was enjoying liquid. Oh well.


I am using Team BAMF's GApps for their ROM.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can see it from CM9 2/26 nightly build. I have not decided if I am going to pay the $16.80 yet.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

It's cool to play with but I can't see myself using it everyday, specially with the almost $17 price tag.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

CZonin said:


> It's cool to play with but I can't see myself using it everyday, specially with the almost $17 price tag.


This.


----------



## Maizekidstill81 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I font know if I buy this launcher......really kool looking but I switch things up too often. I never stay on a launcher for long.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Barf said:


> I'm liking it so far besides it missing the folder box feature it was showing off so much, and that I can't choose the apps in the favorite/smileyface tab.
> 
> And I can't figure out how to twist the app icons sideways!


To place apps in the smily face tab, you have to put the apps you want in there on a different screen aside from the "all apps" screen, then open the smily tab and drag them in. You can't do it from the main apps screen.

To twist the app icons, press and hold the icon until you are able to move it, then place another finger on the screen and rotate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I have been using this launcher on m3 with older gapps and it is fast and silky smooth. Yes a lot of the features are not available yet. But my understanding is that because has been in development for so long they relaesed this version because is very stable most options are coming they respond very quickly.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> To place apps in the smily face tab, you have to put the apps you want in there on a different screen aside from the "all apps" screen, then open the smily tab and drag them in. You can't do it from the main apps screen.
> 
> To twist the app icons, press and hold the icon until you are able to move it, then place another finger on the screen and rotate.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks, i can now twist the icons! About the Smiley drawer I mainly wanted to get rid of the ones that were automatically added when I hit the plus button. I found out that you have to drag them to a screen, then the garbage. Thanks again.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I can now confirm that, for whatever reason, this app will not show up in the market on Liquid v1.0. I flashed stock images through fastboot, then flashed liquid and tried again, no go. It can be accessed through the web, but will always read incompatible. Just a heads up.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

CZonin said:


> It's cool to play with but I can't see myself using it everyday, specially with the almost $17 price tag.


I wasn't really comfortable about paying $17 dollars but I haven't jade any regrets it really is a well built app.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M GNEX using RootzWiki


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Its the build prop of the Rom that isn't allowing it to show in the market, use the market online instead.



Barf said:


> I can now confirm that, for whatever reason, this app will not show up in the market on Liquid v1.0. I flashed stock images through fastboot, then flashed liquid and tried again, no go. It can be accessed through the web, but will always read incompatible. Just a heads up.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

FSRBIKER said:


> Its the build prop of the Rom that isn't allowing it to show in the market, use the market online instead.


You can go to browser and find it, but not install it. It still reads incompatible. I tried installing on my D2, then moving the apk to my Gnex. It installs, but wont show up in the market and therefore cannot be updated.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

Barf said:


> Also I am unable to make folder boxes, only folders, so I can't snake the apps out as per the video/screen shots I've seen.
> 
> Comments/ideas?


I used version 1.2 I think it was and it didn't have the box like shown in the videos but I think that is just a theme. To drag the shortcuts out you need to have a certain amount in the folder. Not sure on how many but I know I tried with like 3 or 4 and it didn't work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

malac0da said:


> I used version 1.2 I think it was and it didn't have the box like shown in the videos but I think that is just a theme. To drag the shortcuts out you need to have a certain amount in the folder. Not sure on how many but I know I tried with like 3 or 4 and it didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

malac0da said:


> I used version 1.2 I think it was and it didn't have the box like shown in the videos but I think that is just a theme. To drag the shortcuts out you need to have a certain amount in the folder. Not sure on how many but I know I tried with like 3 or 4 and it didn't work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I believe the magic number is 8. Then you can drag the shortcuts out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> I believe the magic number is 8. Then you can drag the shortcuts out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks again. Just want to use it for contacts I call frequently. Got it all set up.


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Been using TSFUI for about 3 days now, its not that bad. What does everyone else think?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19710-tsf-shell-on-the-gnex/


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Did someone change the thread name or was I that wasted last night?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

He merged the threads... same topic


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah I see. Well I still love this launcher. Can't wait for an update


----------



## loadsled (Feb 8, 2012)

I watched the video and decided nit to even try it. Way too busy for me.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

loadsled said:


> I watched the video and decided nit to even try it. Way too busy for me.


Cool.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya not really my thing really reminds me of an updated version of the old touchwiz on the Samsung omnia back in the wm6 days. Defintely has more eye candy but the layout was cool then now its meh.


----------



## mustbepbs (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd love to try it. Unfortunately, 17 bucks is a little too rich for my blood. Looks neat though from the videos.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Can people who use tsfui please post a screenshot of their home/whatever it is for it, only useful looking setups though a smiley face might be cool but how is it useful. I wanna know what makes it so great for 16 bucks


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

$17?!?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> $17?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EL
OH
EL

You're blown away about a $17 3D launcher.. I'm blown away by a $4 launcher that looks exactly like the stock launcher. I may just buy the launcher & never use it. Cuz I'm a baller & can do stuff like that.


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone else having problems with the resolution on the wallpapers looking terrible?


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

This is a 17 dollar launcher? Wow. I can't even find it in the market under tsf or whatever


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ceredics said:


> This is a 17 dollar launcher? Wow. I can't even find it in the market under tsf or whatever


You running liquid?


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Barf said:


> You running liquid?


Nope stock 404


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

ceredics said:


> Nope stock 404


Never tried to dl it on 4.0.4, but on liquid it doesn't show up in market, and when I go to it through the internet browser it says incompatible.Works in aokp, and gummy. So it must be something specific to the rom, 4.0.4 leak, etc


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You're on liquid?


----------



## Futur Innovations (Oct 17, 2011)

clothednblack said:


> Crap, I didn't pay attention to the thread, just saw tsf questions, my bad. The launcher is sweet though
> 
> sent from my wizardry BOOSTEDassV2 DX


So are you on a CDMA or GSM Nexus?


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

So I'm the only one having resolution issues?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Fault said:


> So I'm the only one having resolution issues?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Setting wallpaper by just long pressing the homescreen?


----------



## gigatopiloto (Nov 11, 2011)

Fault said:


> So I'm the only one having resolution issues?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 im having issues also

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Saw the thread. Giving the shell a go. So far -eh. Not awful but I don't think it's great. I'll run it for a day or so to see what the hype is about but so far I don't see anything special about it.


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Currently using it now and its a welcome change from nova launcher. Its like re learning your phone all over again.

































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

How did you get the folder boxes?


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

its a theme you download. its in the market.


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes once you download the theme hit menu-themes to apply

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks. Got it !


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone using this with a Galaxy Nexus with a ROM? The wallpapers look terrible on it imho


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Heres what I mean. Here is the default launcher:










And TSF UI










Why is it so blocky?


----------



## Kias (Jan 21, 2012)

It was like learning a new phone again, but I'm starting to like it. There's been a couple updates since they released it.

I still wish I could use both that circle thing, and flick between screens though...




























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

Just wanted to bump this to say that with the recent update, it is no longer a steaming pile of poop!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Haven't used it in a while, I'll check it out.


----------

